# Ro DI Water Storage



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was going to get a 250 gallon plastic tank to store ro water in. I found a tank called an ibc tank which is used in agriculture for storing water, fuel or food product oils.

I found a tank for sale and found out that it was used only for rapeseed oil in the past. My question is will it be ok to store ro water in? He said it has been fully sterilized (Probably just washed out) or will it leech into the ro water? A new tank costs about 3 times as much. 

Here is an example of the tank IBC tanks,1000 ltr .All washed and ready for sale in Westmeath : €60 - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your safe using any food grade barrel, it will hold water safely. My barrel held Teriyaki sauce. I just rinsed mine out with some vineagar and wate, and good to go.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats doog to hear. Not much info on this out there. Thanks


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It's hard to be 100% sure but personally I think I'd feel safe enough to use it after a good rinse, even better let it soak for a week. I'd be most worried about what he used to wash it out. Detergents are very poisonous to fish, however I've even heard of people using actual detergent barrels to keep fish in after they were well rinsed and soaked so if you are careful I don't think there would be a problem. To be extra sure I'd then test the water out on a single fish, or a few shrimp or something before using it in a large display tank with expensive fish. Chances are most of that is overkill but it saves any disasters.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

You will probably need to get any oil residue out of it if it is not water soluble.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Got it after. It was used for liquid sugar and it was only rinsed. You can still smell the sugar in the tank which I thought was a good sign there was no chemicals used in it. I'm going to fill it with water and drain it 3 times and then I'm going to let it sit for a week with water in it and drain it and then do the same again. If the smell of sugar is gone after that I will test it out with 1 fish and go from there. If he gives me any signs of stress I'll take him out straight away and rinse for another while


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it was just sugar I don't see why it should cause any problems, let us know if it goes well or you have any probs, will be interesting to know.


----------



## Aquatic Castle (Jan 11, 2012)

Rapeseed oil is just canola oil. Whether is was canola oil or sugar, either one won't hurt your fish. Oil could be cleaned with a degreaser. Avoid foamy ones. Sugar can be cleaned with hot water. Traces of either aren't toxic but could be an issue with nitrates. With that, you could just fill the tank and let it sit for a while. Bacteria will clean it. That's probably the safest way. Put some water from you tank in there to seed it with bacteria.


----------

